# ADA Aquasoil Question



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I have had ADA Aquasoil Amazonia in my 10 gallon tank for over a year now and I am beginning to think that I may have been cleaning the tank to thoroughly, especially the vacuming because now the soil appears to be breaking down and is almost like dirt now and every time I do something in the tank, it sends a fine dust throughout the tank. 

Can anyone tell me the correct way of cleaning/vacuming a tank that contains Aquasoil? I am about to move in a few days and would like to add the ADA Aquasoil that I purchased a few months ago, to my 29 gallon but I'm hesitant now. I know that the plants love this soil and grow extremely well, I'm just not sure how long the soil is good for.


----------



## ianmoede (Jan 17, 2005)

You're not supposed to clean/vacuum it according to instructions that come with AS.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

I concur. The problem will lessen if you stop vacuuming. This seems to be a substrate that doesn't fare well with disturbances.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Then how do you clean up all the debrie on the subtrate if your not suppose to vacum?


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Skimming the top with the vacuum and manual removal. Your plants will use the "poop' deep in the substrate.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

LindaC said:


> Then how do you clean up all the debrie on the subtrate if your not suppose to vacum?


If you look at most tanks with AS, their really isn't any exposed surface anyway once everything grows in. Most have the goal of having a lawn in the front. If not, then a decorative substrate is used and the AS is only in the back and sides depending on the layout.


----------

